# RealFlow nie odnajduje lokalizacji wLasnych plików

## wertjacek

Witam

RealFlow zainstalowany jest w folderze /home

http://i.imgur.com/WtF5V6q.png

w chwili uruchomienia program nie odnajduje lokalizacji wlasnych  folderów co skutkuje błędami:

http://i.imgur.com/QeT9gCf.png

EDIT

jak ktoś ma podobny problem do tego miejsca j/w to mam rozwiązanie.Trzeba program odpalić tak:

```
wert@tuxuser ~ $ cd /home/user/RealFlow/

./bin/realflow.bin
```

i po kłopocie.Teraz sprawa bibliotek.ja poradzilem sobie tak,w /etc/env/ stworzyłem plik tekstowy o nazwie 99realflow (oczywiście mozna dowolnie nazwać) a w nim:

```
LDPATH="/home/user/RealFlow/lib/"
```

i już program przy uruchomieniu szuka /lib w określonej lokalizacji.

Niestety pozostal problem ikon.

```
wert@tuxuser ~ $ cd /home/wert/RealFlow/

wert@tuxuser ~/RealFlow $ ./bin/realflow.bin

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

libpng error: Incompatible libpng version in application and library
```

Ja mam wersję

```
media-libs/libpng-1.5.17-r1
```

niestety nie mogę odnaleść informacji jakiej wersji potrzebuje RealFlow,nic nie wygooglalem.

W dalszym ciągu brak ich w programie i nie wiem jak przy uruchamianiu wczytywały się te z katalogu z programem.Można jakoś wskazać systemowi te lokalizację? a może jakiś myk na wymuszenie skorzystania z tego folderu z ikonami?

Pozdrawiam

Ps.

W sumie zastanawiam sie bo nie wiem czy gentoo można zmusić do korzystania z jakichś wlasnych umiejscowionych folderów w /home? mozna coś a'la  LDPATH?

----------

